# MORELS 2018



## trahn008

About the time I start thinking about morels. Been looking over maps and thinking spring! It's kind of interesting when you have Delorme maps of many states with hot spots marked, you kind of relive those hunts again. Missing PICKENS!!! Happy Hunting!!!


----------



## tommyjosh

trahn008 said:


> About the time I start thinking about morels. Been looking over maps and thinking spring! It's kind of interesting when you have Delorme maps of many states with hot spots marked, you kind of relive those hunts again. Missing PICKENS!!! Happy Hunting!!!


Ahhh can't wait either only 2 more months!!
I really get excited when the board really gets me excited


----------



## Beatnik88

I was starting to get excited until this warm and wet span started. It seems eerily similar to last season when I had almost no finds at any of my spots.


----------



## tommyjosh

Beatnik88 said:


> I was starting to get excited until this warm and wet span started. It seems eerily similar to last season when I had almost no finds at any of my spots.


It’s crazy that on feb 25 last year they were already popping in Missouri and Arkansas


----------



## RAU

Hi all, I'm new here. I've never found a morel in my life but I'm determined to this spring. I've gotten pretty good at fall mushrooms. Hens or sheep heads as we all call them here and chickenmushroom And even some some chanterelles and shaggy manes too. I'm in luzerne county but spend a lot of time in Wyoming and Susquehanna counties too. Anyone have any tips specific to my area that aren't mainstream info they'd want to share?


----------



## tommyjosh

RAU said:


> Hi all, I'm new here. I've never found a morel in my life but I'm determined to this spring. I've gotten pretty good at fall mushrooms. Hens or sheep heads as we all call them here and chickenmushroom And even some some chanterelles and shaggy manes too. I'm in luzerne county but spend a lot of time in Wyoming and Susquehanna counties too. Anyone have any tips specific to my area that aren't mainstream info they'd want to share?


I'd look up a ground temp map and see when it's ready


----------



## trahn008

RAU..... The tip is hunt tree's first... If your looking for black's find Tulip Poplars once the blacks are done you could find the smaller yellows (poplar) morels. Looking for true yellows look for elm, ash and apple. Hunt the tree's find the morels!!


----------



## tommyjosh

trahn008 said:


> RAU..... The tip is hunt tree's first... If your looking for black's find Tulip Poplars once the blacks are done you could find the smaller yellows (poplar) morels. Looking for true yellows look for elm, ash and apple. Hunt the tree's find the morels!!


Oh yes look for the trees I spend more time looking up than down


----------



## morelsxs

Wow guys. Daffodils were pokin' thru the ground the size of my finger nail and a tree down the road was with fuzzy buds on Jan 28th. Daffodils a few inches high on Feb 18th now have buds with their yellow visible from a distance and that same tree has leaves sprouting.  Crazy I tell ya!! Also, as of the last couple days, MANY trees are budding. We were all the way up to 81 a few days ago and in the early 70s the last two. We are having a ton of rain and flood warnings are posted 'til late Sun night. Crazy weather; the 10-day forecast is showing more seasonable temps . . . I'll take 'em. Saw the 1st find posted in Georgia . . . it's almost time here.


----------



## Rippers2

trahn008 said:


> About the time I start thinking about morels. Been looking over maps and thinking spring! It's kind of interesting when you have Delorme maps of many states with hot spots marked, you kind of relive those hunts again. Missing PICKENS!!! Happy Hunting!!!


Happy 2018, Trahn

I too miss the many back and fourths with Pickens, I only met him once but am happy that I had that chance.

Not sure whats happening on your side of the state but here in Pgh, we are experiencing massive amounts of soil erosion and landslides... Im thinking 2019 should be an amazing year if the weather conditions are decent. I say 2019 as I imagine this wont affect this season in time.


----------



## beagleboy

I am new to most mushrooms but have been hunting morels for 50 years. I enjoy reading your blogs. I have a question on a lions mane mushroom I found one last week on a standing beech tree. Its in bad shape, should I remove it or let it alone. Will it come back this year. The tree is still alive but very diseased.


----------



## beagleboy

I am from central Pa and saw some buzzards yesterday does that mean everything is going to be earlier this spring. Last year we didn't see any till the middle of march. I found my first morel on april 21 last year.


----------



## jean marie

You can pick it or leave it, it WILL produce perhaps several more times this year & years to come. As far as buzzards go... I see them year round here in Northern Arkansas, so I am of no help on that question...


----------



## beagleboy

thank you for the information I really appreciate it


----------



## trahn008

beagleboy said:


> I am new to most mushrooms but have been hunting morels for 50 years. I enjoy reading your blogs. I have a question on a lions mane mushroom I found one last week on a standing beech tree. Its in bad shape, should I remove it or let it alone. Will it come back this year. The tree is still alive but very diseased.


I would knock it off... Might get mold growing on it and get in the way of the next fruiting... Keep an eye on the beech you could get a spring fruiting, but for sure in the fall. The buzzards, not sure, it's all about the soil temp and RH... Happy Hunting!!


----------



## trahn008

@RIPPER2 what happened to RIPPER1...LOL... Good to hear from you.. HAPPY 2018!!!


----------



## beagleboy

thanks I will take it off. when do they usually fruit again.


----------



## trahn008

beagleboy said:


> thanks I will take it off. when do they usually fruit again.


Picked some last year in Lycoming Co. September 23. Didn't pick any in the spring really wasn't targeting them but the opposite climate to Sept. would be April-Mayish, like when where hunting morels. Happy Hunting!!


----------



## trahn008

Love those Mane!!!


----------



## trahn008

Did grow morels years ago. But only got one!!LOL


----------



## trahn008

The ones I really had to look for!!


----------



## trahn008

Morel HAT TRICK!!








Pics aren't from this year!!!!


----------



## beagleboy

trahn008 said:


> Picked some last year in Lycoming Co. September 23. Didn't pick any in the spring really wasn't targeting them but the opposite climate to Sept. would be April-Mayish, like when where hunting morels. Happy Hunting!!


Thanks, the tree isn't far from my house so I will check on it from time to time. how long does it take for them to go bad after they fruit. A top of a beech tree broke off not far away if I took the old mushroom and put it on it would it start a new growth


----------



## trahn008

beagleboy said:


> Thanks, the tree isn't far from my house so I will check on it from time to time. how long does it take for them to go bad after they fruit. A top of a beech tree broke off not far away if I took the old mushroom and put it on it would it start a new growth


How long does it take to go bad...it all depends on temp. and RH. when they first fruit they will have a pinkish color to them then they turn snow white, then yellow. You want to harvest when they are snow white. The spore drop I'm sure is out of that mane and not a noted fruit body to low nutrient jumper, id say moving will not do much. Happy Hunting!!


----------



## beagleboy

trahn008 said:


> How long does it take to go bad...it all depends on temp. and RH. when they first fruit they will have a pinkish color to them then they turn snow white, then yellow. You want to harvest when they are snow white. The spore drop I'm sure is out of that mane and not a noted fruit body to low nutrient jumper, id say moving will not do much. Happy Hunting!!


Thanks also I was wondering if anyone in pa has found morels under sycamore trees. I have heard in other states they do. I have never really looked under them, I have only found them under elm and apple.


----------



## trahn008

I wouldn't say under but have found them around sycamore with the right types of trees.


----------



## jean marie

From reading others comments I would look just in case. Everyone in my area when I first began hunting morels would swear by Ash trees. But I have had my best finds under & around sycamores. Good luck to you.


----------



## beagleboy

Thanks for the info. One of the areas I trout fish has a lot of sycamore trees along it, but I never went there looking for morels. There is also some limestone outcroppings there so the soil should be the right ph.


----------



## trahn008

I would hunt around those limestone outcroppings for sure. Like on the edges!!


----------



## beagleboy

trahn008 said:


> I would hunt around those limestone outcroppings for sure. Like on the edges!!


If I can find morels there it would be great, trout fishing and morel hunting in the same area. I already know its a very good stream section for trout.


----------



## beagleboy

Snowed again in central pa, at least it didn't last long up here. Keep thinking maybe the season will come early, but I guess you can't rush mother nature.


----------



## Beatnik88

Hey beagleboy, my best honey hole has always produced around sycamore. It's right next to a river in soil that is almost entirely sand with nothing but sycamore trees and usually produces around 200-300 each year for me.




beagleboy said:


> Thanks also I was wondering if anyone in pa has found morels under sycamore trees. I have heard in other states they do. I have never really looked under them, I have only found them under elm and apple.


----------



## Beatnik88

Officially had my first morel dream last night. Can't wait for the season to start. Any hunters in the Harrisburg area? I just moved back here and could use some advice on areas with suitable conditions.


----------



## beagleboy

Beatnik88 said:


> Hey beagleboy, my best honey hole has always produced around sycamore. It's right next to a river in soil that is almost entirely sand with nothing but sycamore trees and usually produces around 200-300 each year for me.


That's good to know. I went out on Thursday to look around the sycamores to see what other trees were around them and found a lot of elm. I really have high hopes for this spot.


----------



## beagleboy

Beatnik88 said:


> Officially had my first morel dream last night. Can't wait for the season to start. Any hunters in the Harrisburg area? I just moved back here and could use some advice on areas with suitable conditions.


I don't know how far it is from you, but here is a spot that I used to find some at. I haven't hunted it in over 25 years. My cousin and I found over 100 here one season. It is state game lands 230 at Carlisle springs. It had some old apple trees, which is where we found most of them. there were also a few elms at the time which we found some on some trips. The reason we had hunted it was my cousin lived down there and when he moved I didn't go back. He always let me know when they were up down there, because it was always a little earlier than up here. That way I wouldn't waste a trip.


----------



## Beatnik88

Thanks for the tip Beagleboy. Were you guys finding them near any certain entrance or just farther back in the woods?


----------



## beagleboy

Beatnik88 said:


> Thanks for the tip Beagleboy. Were you guys finding them near any certain entrance or just farther back in the woods?


My cousin lived in Carlisle springs so we went back 994 off rt 34 there were parking lots along 994. I don't know how much they changed the gamelands but the apple trees were dying back then. He knew where they were because he spent a lot of time on the gamelands training his dogs and hunting deer. I know we went on both sides of 994 and that we hunted the hollows along the streams and at the end of some of the fields that's about all I can remember, he was my guide. I think the elm trees were pretty far up in the one hollow towards Blue mountain. Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## Beatnik88

That's plenty, the hunt is most of the fun after all. What area are you in now? If you're out towards the Johnstown area I can return the favor for a large hunting area.


----------



## beagleboy

Beatnik88 said:


> That's plenty, the hunt is most of the fun after all. What area are you in now? If you're out towards the Johnstown area I can return the favor for a large hunting area.


I am in Snyder county. I don't travel too far anymore, I hunt mainly Mifflin, Juniata, Snyder and Union co.


----------



## beagleboy

Well I took my grandson to one of my spots over the weekend just to see if it was still there. Really got the mushroom fever, and now woke up this morning to another inch of snow. I know its way too early for our area, but for some reason I can't help it this year.


----------



## beagleboy

Took my beagle for a walk at one of my morel spots today. Very cold and windy but still was great to get out. I saw some yellow mycelium on a bad spot on a tulip poplar. Could it be a chicken of the woods or are there other yellow mycelium.


----------



## morelsxs

Just did a quick look at a few ruby-throated hummingbird (RTH) migration maps for this year. A quick calculation at ~23 miles per day from the northern most eastern observation on the maps should put them near my early spot in 10-12 days. There are always a few shroom reports (in general vicinity) earlier than mine each year so an earlier find wouldn't be unheard of. I'm skeptical though at this point simply based on the long-range forecast for temps. The night time temps are not looking to get up above 40 very often even though 60+ degree days are forecasted. But, then again, I have always found blacks within 2 days (+/-) when the RTH has been reported near me . . . time will certainly tell.


----------



## sb

Morelsxs - *That's cool, when something works out like that.*
Couple weeks or so ago, I took the number of days from that day to the date of my first find in Central Ohio which is April 16, based on 8 years average.
Then I multiplied the days by the rate of advance of Spring Northward - 17 miles per day. The resulting distance was within 10 miles on a 400+distance line as the "Crow Flies" from the latitudes of Morel findings then posted in Alabama & Georgia to the latitude of Central OH.


----------



## beagleboy

Most of the snow is gone here in central Pa. I had my grandsons out fishing for the mentor day on sat. We really had a good time. I am ready to hunt Mushrooms now. I have been scouting new spots since early March. Come on spring.


----------



## Beatnik88

I'm a little worried looking at the forecast as well. It looks to be a week of prime growing conditions followed by another freeze if the 15 day forecast holds true. A start and stop like that could ruin the season.


----------



## Joe McCluskey

Beatnik88 said:


> I'm a little worried looking at the forecast as well. It looks to be a week of prime growing conditions followed by another freeze if the 15 day forecast holds true. A start and stop like that could ruin the season.


With the cold nights it most likely won't happen for another 3 to 4 weeks.


----------



## beagleboy

Joe McCluskey said:


> With the cold nights it most likely won't happen for another 3 to 4 weeks.


I agree with you. I don't think they will start popping up here for awhile yet, and as long as we keep getting a little moisture till they do the mycelium shouldn't freeze with the temps they are predicting. The closest find I saw on the mushroom map was. Virginia. Some say on an average year the finds move about 125 miles north a week.


----------



## Morelofthestory402

What state are you in? Were having the same weather/ forecast here in Nebraska along the Missouri river. My first find of multiple decent size (3 inches or more) last year was April 10th. From all the extended forecast I've seen with nights at or around 27-32° in a row..it could be damn near May by the time it's worth looking =(.. maybe if we all turn up our ovens and leave our doors open we can bring em up a bit sooner lol


----------



## beagleboy

Morelofthestory402 said:


> What state are you in? Were having the same weather/ forecast here in Nebraska along the Missouri river. My first find of multiple decent size (3 inches or more) last year was April 10th. From all the extended forecast I've seen with nights at or around 27-32° in a row..it could be damn near May by the time it's worth looking =(.. maybe if we all turn up our ovens and leave our doors open we can bring em up a bit sooner lol


I am in central Pa. The first morel I found last year was on april 21 but I really didn't start finding them for another week. I don't find many blacks, mostly by accident. They are supposed to pop up earlier. Ok you try first and let me know if it works.lol


----------



## Beatnik88

I just saw a post on facebook from a hunter I know out in the Pittsburgh area, he just found his first of the year. His temps are slightly higher than in the Harrisburg area at the moment but it might be time to start looking out here.


----------



## beagleboy

Beatnik88 said:


> I just saw a post on facebook from a hunter I know out in the Pittsburgh area, he just found his first of the year. His temps are slightly higher than in the Harrisburg area at the moment but it might be time to start looking out here.


I went out this morning for a hike and looked around some tulip poplar and elm. Really didn't expect to find any but it was a nice morning for it. We don't want them to pop to early, if they do and we get a cold snap for a couple of days it could hurt. But it felt like prime weather for them this morning, damp and mild.


----------



## Ray Ryczek

Found a few Blacks this evening. Fayette Co


----------



## beagleboy

Ray Ryczek said:


> View attachment 4177
> View attachment 4178
> Found a few Blacks this evening. Fayette Co


Congratulations on a great find! If everything holds out the same I should be finding in 2 weeks in my area. last year the first one was posted in your area 2 weeks before I found any.


----------



## morelsxs

Ray Ryczek said:


> View attachment 4177
> View attachment 4178
> Found a few Blacks this evening. Fayette Co


Nice find, Ray!! It's time.  I was s'pose to head out yesterday but work & family would not allow it. It was a warm but wet 72 degrees yesterday!! Today, a mere 43 and wet. Dog and I don't mind at all. We'll have an opportunity this evening to check my black spot and get some ground temp readings. Dandelions are out. 

Do tell Ray -- Hilltop? Near creek? Side of a hill? Mountain area or near town?


----------



## beagleboy

I went to a few of my spots today an took ground temp. Its going to be awhile yet, the readings I got were 41 to 42 degrees. I just watched the weather and it looks like snow showers for Monday morning. Well I can fish for trout even if its cold.


----------



## morelsxs

Some info for those interested: http://wpamushroomclub.org/


----------



## swpa

Ray Ryczek said:


> View attachment 4177
> View attachment 4178
> Found a few Blacks this evening. Fayette Co





Ray Ryczek said:


> View attachment 4177
> View attachment 4178
> Found a few Blacks this evening. Fayette Co





Ray Ryczek said:


> View attachment 4177
> View attachment 4178
> Found a few Blacks this evening. Fayette Co


----------



## swpa

Is this really 2018 morels in fayette county before the end of march or am I missing something in this post...


----------



## beagleboy

This is the one spot I checked Saturday. This is what it looked like this morning. I think I will give it a day or two before I check it again. lol


----------



## trahn008

Yep about 3 weeks away here on the eastern side.


----------



## Beatnik88

I agree Trahn, if the forecast holds true April 12th looks like the start of a good growing period.


----------



## Beatnik88

Are you out here on the eastern side of the state?


----------



## trahn008

Beatnik88 said:


> Are you out here on the eastern side of the state?


Schuylkill County.


----------



## Beatnik88

Beagleboy, I took a few hours yesterday to check out those game lands. It looks like all the elms are dead and gone, although surprisingly there were still a few apples left. Nice hike if not for all the automatic gunfire.


----------



## beagleboy

Beatnik88 said:


> Beagleboy, I took a few hours yesterday to check out those game lands. It looks like all the elms are dead and gone, although surprisingly there were still a few apples left. Nice hike if not for all the automatic gunfire.


We found most of them under apple anyway. I only remember my cousin took me up one hollow and it had something like a spring in it, that's where the elms were. I don't remember a lot of shooting but times change.


----------



## Beatnik88

What areas and trees do you guys hunt for blacks? It's been five years hunting now for me and I have never found one. I almost exclusively find blondes. I was thinking of hunting around black cherry and tulip poplar early in the season but I'm curious if anyone has other suggestions.


----------



## WKU77

Beatnik88 said:


> What areas and trees do you guys hunt for blacks? It's been five years hunting now for me and I have never found one. I almost exclusively find blondes. I was thinking of hunting around black cherry and tulip poplar early in the season but I'm curious if anyone has other suggestions.



Western part of Va here and found 11 Black keepers yesterday evening, going back this afternoon to hunt the rest of my early Honey-Hole. No other States finding anything yet?


----------



## beagleboy

Beatnik88 said:


> What areas and trees do you guys hunt for blacks? It's been five years hunting now for me and I have never found one. I almost exclusively find blondes. I was thinking of hunting around black cherry and tulip poplar early in the season but I'm curious if anyone has other suggestions.


Most of the blacks I have found ( which aren't many) have been while hunting yellows and greys, but this year I am going to look earlier I know a spot with a lot of tulip poplar at the foot of a ridge. I saw on one of the threads that they find a lot around them. This year I am going to check sycamore too.


----------



## Beatnik88

beagleboy said:


> Most of the blacks I have found ( which aren't many) have been while hunting yellows and greys, but this year I am going to look earlier I know a spot with a lot of tulip poplar at the foot of a ridge. I saw on one of the threads that they find a lot around them. This year I am going to check sycamore too.


My best blonde honey hole was always actually all sycamore with almost pure sand on the inner bend of a river.


----------



## trahn008

Beatnik88 said:


> What areas and trees do you guys hunt for blacks? It's been five years hunting now for me and I have never found one. I almost exclusively find blondes. I was thinking of hunting around black cherry and tulip poplar early in the season but I'm curious if anyone has other suggestions.


Keys to finding black morels
Right trees
Elevation water running but not standing (Runoff area's)
Disturbed soil
Think bottoms of elevation wash out area's soil casting KEY
Happy Hunting!!


----------



## trahn008




----------



## trahn008




----------



## beagleboy

trahn008 said:


> View attachment 4445
> View attachment 4446


I know some areas that look similar to those pictures. Is that the type of terrain you find blacks in.


----------



## trahn008

beagleboy said:


> I know some areas that look similar to those pictures. Is that the type of terrain you find blacks in.


YES!


----------



## beagleboy

trahn008 said:


> YES!


That looks just like the area I hunt deer in. I never thought of looking for morels there. I will be looking there this year. THANKS


----------



## trahn008




----------



## elata

I think it is time to start looking in Pennsylvania, especially if we get some warm nights.


----------



## beagleboy

elata said:


> I think it is time to start looking in Pennsylvania, especially if we get some warm nights.


It depends which part of the state you are in. In my area its going to take 4 or 5 days of warm weather. In the south western part they have found some already. But I have been scouting new spots and just spot checking some known spots just to be sure. We had a coating of snow in my yard again this morning.


----------



## trahn008

elata said:


> I think it is time to start looking in Pennsylvania, especially if we get some warm nights.


KEY WORDS.....if we get some warm nights!!LOL
Local for me I'd say April 20, but if I get the itch to hit the road it would be 2moro.


----------



## morelsxs

Dandelions popped up everywhere yesterday and literally overnight. My schedule finally allows me to go out today and we have three inches of snow on the ground.  I see we are in the mid-high 60's by Thurs (for just 3 days) and then the long-term showing back down to the high 40s. 

Good things come to those who wait . . . yes??


----------



## beagleboy

morelsxs said:


> Dandelions popped up everywhere yesterday and literally overnight. My schedule finally allows me to go out today and we have three inches of snow on the ground.  I see we are in the mid-high 60's by Thurs (for just 3 days) and then the long-term showing back down to the high 40s.
> 
> Good things come to those who wait . . . yes??


That's what they say. I hope its true because it seems like a long wait this year. I have some new areas and some different type of trees I want to check this year and I am anxious to get started. I have been walking through some of the areas already but I know its too early.


----------



## swpa

Ramps are 4-6 inches, daffodils are blooming and weather looks good for Friday and Saturday here in the mountains of sw pa. Nights in the low 50s and days in the 70’s. Soul is still low 40s, but will move 5-10 degrees this week depending on the rain temps.


----------



## Beatnik88

swpa said:


> Ramps are 4-6 inches, daffodils are blooming and weather looks good for Friday and Saturday here in the mountains of sw pa. Nights in the low 50s and days in the 70’s. Soul is still low 40s, but will move 5-10 degrees this week depending on the rain temps.



I know I've seen people harvesting ramps from the pittsburgh area but I haven't seen a single one up around Harrisburg.


----------



## swpa

Beatnik88,
If u can, ask some local farmers if they have seen any on their property. They might know them as ‘ramps’ but might call them wild leeks. There are loads of them in your area.


----------



## Ray Ryczek

I was fortunate enough to find some morels late March but with this weather last couple weeks it seams like last season. The warm temps can’t get here soon enough.


----------



## redtop

Hey Trahn this is Red topper is your number the same? I'll try texting you but I don't no if it's your current number. if not ill have to get it from you in some way, let me know!


----------



## beagleboy

Beatnik88 said:


> I know I've seen people harvesting ramps from the pittsburgh area but I haven't seen a single one up around Harrisburg.


There isn't anything green up here yet either. I did see that some of the live elms are starting to bud a little and the daffodils are up but not blooming. Your area is usually about a week ahead of mine up here. But it looks like we all are going to get a warmup this weekend, so something might pop next week.


----------



## Beatnik88

Yea, I'm taking my buddy out to hunt on Saturday, although I don't really expect to find anything popping until next week.


----------



## trahn008

Beat what part of Harris North or South? I know the area well. Was Pickin's old stompin grounds!!


----------



## Beatnik88

trahn008 said:


> Beat what part of Harris North or South? I know the area well. Was Pickin's old stompin grounds!!


I live over in Mechanicsburg, work in the Linglestown area, and have some land up in Perry County.


----------



## pchunter1231

Beatnik88 said:


> I live over in Mechanicsburg, work in the Linglestown area, and have some land up in Perry County.


I'm in Perry County and found some new places to check out this year. Now its just a waiting game. One of my spots is getting developed so i had to go find some new places. Hopefully it pays off


----------



## beagleboy

Took a walk through a new area today, lots of very large tulip poplars, even found some lbm's. It's pretty high on the ridge but is southern exposure. Not sure if soil type is right though, guess I will find out eventually.


----------



## seventries69

I live in Lewistown any help on finding morels would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## beagleboy

seventries69 said:


> I live in Lewistown any help on finding morels would be appreciated. thanks


Most of what I have found over the years have been under apple trees (old) and dead elm with most of the bark still on. The soil should be a little on the sandy side, not too wet but damp, soil temp at least 50 and the ph close to neutral. I have been told tulip poplar and some other types are good too so this year I have some areas I am going to check that have those trees. There are some others on this forum that probably can help you more.


----------



## trahn008

Lewistown Rt. 15? If so a good area!! Learn tree's and you will find morels. Ash, elm, apple, cherry and T. Pop. They are a good start. Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

beagleboy said:


> Took a walk through a new area today, lots of very large tulip poplars, even found some lbm's. It's pretty high on the ridge but is southern exposure. Not sure if soil type is right though, guess I will find out eventually.


You found the first key (the trees) now look in the area's that I had posted pictures of (Next key) and if no morels move on. Just for blacks, might be worth revisiting later for yellows. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Barnacle

trahn008 said:


> Yep about 3 weeks away here on the eastern side.


Last year I sold a bunch of maitake to a local grocer and made a bit cash. They told me then, that they would be interested in morels & chants this season. I got $14 lb for the maitake & they sold them for $20 lb. What would be a reasonable price for me to accept for the morels? Trahn008, anyone?


----------



## swpa

Barnacle,
Price depends on the year, but here in the mountains the clubs generally pay $30 per pound for good quality freshly picked morels.


----------



## trahn008

If I remember right it was a co op type sale middleman. Mid 20's offer, if you can get 30 do it. Try to set up some direct sales 35 would be my number. Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

Barnacle do you have your Excalibur all cleaned up and ready to roll?


----------



## Barnacle

swpa said:


> Barnacle,
> Price depends on the year, but here in the mountains the clubs generally pay $30 per pound for good quality freshly picked morels.


Thanks swpa, fingers crossed for a good year. I learned a ton from all you guys (Shang, beat, trahn, & geo et. al.)on here last year. I kinda sorta got the misses a little bit pregnant last year and the baby is due right smack in morel season ‍♂ . So if I have time to find any morels it will be a miracle.


trahn008 said:


> Barnacle do you have your Excalibur all cleaned up and ready to roll?


yep, I love that thing! I have always used a smoker for jerky in the past but used the excalibur for some venison jerky recently (I’m a new hunter). It was so much easier. Yes it was a co-op grocery store. Basically its A decent size grocery store that buys directly from all kinds of local farms. I bring the product in the back they weigh it package it up & put it right out on the sales floor. They have a huge bulk section of dried everything. I’m wondering what I could dehydrate and sell them for that section. Thanks for prices!


----------



## trahn008

Barnacle...LOL... My two little guys birthdays are April 19 and Sept 23. Right at the start of morels and the peak of the hen season. You know there is always a season for something!!LOL


----------



## Barnacle

Yeah, my luck her water will break while I’m in the woods standing over a nice patch! My boys are may 5 & July 7, the new one is due may 14 but I expect closer to the 1st. At least none were during the rut!


----------



## Beatnik88

It's finally time guys!!! I expect the first finds in my area within the next week, fingers crossed...


----------



## Beatnik88

Although, I see we are supposed to have several nights next week with lows of 34-36, do you guys think that might kill off any growth that starts this week?


----------



## trahn008

Should be good beat. I've seen where the tops of them get a little frost bite, but have picked blacks in a dusting of snow. Yep this next weekend it will be good to be out and about. Happy Picking!!


----------



## beagleboy

I was out this morning walking around one of my spots and took some ground temps, they went from 46 to 48 at 3 to 4 inches down. That is getting real close. I am going to eat lunch and go check a new spot on top of a ridge. The forecast for my area is calling for 3" of rain on sunday and most of my spots are along streams or I have to cross streams to get to them.


----------



## trahn008

Heading North Central this weekend to camp to open up. I'll be lookin but not hunting.lol


----------



## PhilliesMorels

Beatnik88 said:


> Officially had my first morel dream last night. Can't wait for the season to start. Any hunters in the Harrisburg area? I just moved back here and could use some advice on areas with suitable conditions.


Hi Beatnik. I pick York, Cumberland and Perry counties. I haven't been out yet, but might check tomorrow. Hopefully, we can compare notes. My buddy in York cty has the earliest blacks I know of and as of today they haven't popped yet.


----------



## PhilliesMorels

trahn008 said:


> Schuylkill County.


We deer hunt Schuylkill county...have a camp up there. I pick chanterelles, stumpies and ramsheads in the summer and fall when we come up to mow grass. Never looked for morels bc we aren't up there in the spring. A buddy of ours in Ringtown picks yellows the size of grapefruits...he won't reveal his spot though, lol.


----------



## PhilliesMorels

pchunter1231 said:


> I'm in Perry County and found some new places to check out this year. Now its just a waiting game. One of my spots is getting developed so i had to go find some new places. Hopefully it pays off


Hi, did you ever pick "Bailey's" the gamelands along the river in Perry county? A few years ago the GM sprayed a weed killer that killed everything from the ground up to 12 feet. That used to be a great morel spot.


----------



## pchunter1231

PhilliesMorels said:


> Hi, did you ever pick "Bailey's" the gamelands along the river in Perry county? A few years ago the GM sprayed a weed killer that killed everything from the ground up to 12 feet. That used to be a great morel spot.


Funny you mentioned that, I scouted that area the other day since i only live a few minutes away from there, and found some promising places, maybe i will skip there. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## PhilliesMorels

trahn008 said:


> Keys to finding black morels
> Right trees
> Elevation water running but not standing (Runoff area's)
> Disturbed soil
> Think bottoms of elevation wash out area's soil casting KEY
> Happy Hunting!!





pchunter1231 said:


> Funny you mentioned that, I scouted that area the other day since i only live a few minutes away from there, and found some promising places, maybe i will skip there. Thanks for the heads up.


How long have you lived near there because that's been a moral honey-hole for decades?...I can't believe they ruined it. Everything was dead and brown, not even a bird in sight. The game commission screwed Bailey's up big-time. I used to Turkey hunt the field way back up in and then pick bucketfuls of moral on my way out.


----------



## PhilliesMorels

I haven't been back in over 3 years so maybe the habitat normalized.


----------



## PhilliesMorels

PhilliesMorels said:


> I haven't been back in over 3 years so maybe the habitat normalized.


Morels...not moral...darn spellchecker


----------



## Beatnik88

Yea Philly, I went out scouting a few places with a buddy this morning and found nothing. The woods are definitely coming to life though, I was surprised to find a few mayapples starting to flatten out already.


----------



## fungifriend

Question on site for blacks vs. blondes: I know characteristics to look for when searching for potential new yellow/blonde sites, but not so for blacks. I'm guessing that somewhere on this forum this has been discussed, so feel free to direct me. Otherwise, what do you look for differently (if anything) when looking for black morels? Thanks.


----------



## Barnacle

Scroll up about 4 posts, Phillies morels posted some advice from trahn008 that should help you. Good luck


----------



## beagleboy

fungifriend said:


> Question on site for blacks vs. blondes: I know characteristics to look for when searching for potential new yellow/blonde sites, but not so for blacks. I'm guessing that somewhere on this forum this has been discussed, so feel free to direct me. Otherwise, what do you look for differently (if anything) when looking for black morels? Thanks.


Back on page 4 trahn had posted some nice pictures of the type of habitat to look for and a list of the trees associated with black morels.


----------



## beagleboy

I took a couple of soil temp readings in some of my spots this morning still in upper 40s up here. Down in Cumberland co. finds are normally a week ahead of us up here. I should just wait till something is posted but it feels good just to get out and check. Of course you guys could get too busy picking to post then I might miss it. lol


----------



## pchunter1231

PhilliesMorels said:


> How long have you lived near there because that's been a moral honey-hole for decades?...I can't believe they ruined it. Everything was dead and brown, not even a bird in sight. The game commission screwed Bailey's up big-time. I used to Turkey hunt the field way back up in and then pick bucketfuls of moral on my way out.


I live about 15 minutes away from there. Moved there about 9 years ago. I walked back to those fields tonight before i read this and everything is dry but the woods are starting to liven up. Where did they spray? I walked that road that takes you to the fields and just scouting around and found nothing yet.


----------



## fungifriend

Thanks, Trahn.


----------



## beagleboy

I saw where they have finds in Franklin co. and in Fulton co. Cumberland co. should be next.


----------



## mr_coffee

Cumberland County resident here. I'm hoping to get out before the weekend. Will report any findings.


----------



## cableguy726

Question:everybody knows that all the ash tree in Pennsylvania are dying from the emerald ash borer. Does anybody think that there will be mass fruiting of morels under them. As we know the elms all are dying or dead and have morels under them cause of it. Will the same happen with the ash?


----------



## beagleboy

cableguy726 said:


> Question:everybody knows that all the ash tree in Pennsylvania are dying from the emerald ash borer. Does anybody think that there will be mass fruiting of morels under them. As we know the elms all are dying or dead and have morels under them cause of it. Will the same happen with the ash?


Most if not all of the ash in my area have been dead for 5 or 6 years and I think that has been too long. I still check them when I come to them but I don't target them. I never did find many under them, I find most under apple followed by elm in my area.


----------



## cableguy726

beagleboy said:


> Most if not all of the ash in my area have been dead for 5 or 6 years and I think that has been too long. I still check them when I come to them but I don't target them. I never did find many under them, I find most under apple followed by elm in my area.


All the ash where I am are just dead like last year. Found a lot around ash but only a few per tree. I have found dead elms with hundreds around 1 tree.


----------



## beagleboy

cableguy726 said:


> All the ash where I am are just dead like last year. Found a lot around ash but only a few per tree. I have found dead elms with hundreds around 1 tree.


I just never had too much luck around ash over the years so I guess I never looked too hard around them.


----------



## morelsxs

Out on business yesterday and saw redbuds in bloom.  So, I had to check MY #1 indicator: http://www.hummingbirds.net/map.html to see where the birds are at. They're not quite here yet but fairly close. Gonna take a quick look @ my early spot 2mrw. Weather is perfect all of next week (starting Sunday) for my shroomin' areas . . . let's pray the forecast holds. WV, about 20 miles from me, is gonna be a smidge warmer; May head there on Sat. I have a great area that always has a mix of blacks and yellows fruiting at the same time; tulip morels. They're always small but plentiful. I've only ran into 2 hunters in all the years I've been hunting there and one actually gave me the shrooms he had.  It was a nice handful. Said he didn't eat 'em, just liked the hunt. I was in awe that day and still am each time I think of it.


----------



## trahn008

Not many elm in my area anymore... ash sure is a target tree for yellows for me. Happy Picking!!


----------



## Invisible Savage

I’m in Perry county. I work a lot with not much time left for hunting. I’ll keep everyone posted on anything I find.


----------



## pchunter1231

Invisible Savage said:


> I’m in Perry county. I work a lot with not much time left for hunting. I’ll keep everyone posted on anything I find.


Im in Perry also, i might look a little tonight but should be promising next week. One of the places i scouted yesterday looks like it has real potential time will tell.


----------



## Invisible Savage

pchunter1231 said:


> Im in Perry also, i might look a little tonight but should be promising next week. One of the places i scouted yesterday looks like it has real potential time will tell.


Nice. Let me know how you make out


----------



## Pens71

Hey guys, new to the site but have been loving morels for years. I'm from Cambria Co., PA and just like everyone else I'm just waiting out this weather. Was nice and wet this morning but a little cold, now it looks like a blizzard out. Have to head to Tyrone for work so I'll check out a nice spot going down the mountain. It always seems to be about a week ahead down there. Very nice site and I wish everyone good pickins.


----------



## PhilliesMorels

pchunter1231 said:


> I live about 15 minutes away from there. Moved there about 9 years ago. I walked back to those fields tonight before i read this and everything is dry but the woods are starting to liven up. Where did they spray? I walked that road that takes you to the fields and just scouting around and found nothing yet.


They sprayed from the fields all the way down towards the river to the dirt road. Said they were killing ferns, sumac and other invasive species. It took me quite a few calls and transfers to different agencies before somebody could tell me why and what they sprayed. Glad to hear it's coming back. Look around the old ore pits. We also used to find them in the small strip of woods between the road and railroad tracks.


pchunter1231 said:


> I live about 15 minutes away from there. Moved there about 9 years ago. I walked back to those fields tonight before i read this and everything is dry but the woods are starting to liven up. Where did they spray? I walked that road that takes you to the fields and just scouting around and found nothing yet.


----------



## pchunter1231

PhilliesMorels said:


> They sprayed from the fields all the way down towards the river to the dirt road. Said they were killing ferns, sumac and other invasive species. It took me quite a few calls and transfers to different agencies before somebody could tell me why and what they sprayed. Glad to hear it's coming back. Look around the old ore pits. We also used to find them in the small strip of woods between the road and railroad tracks.


Thanks. I am not sure i know where the ore pits are. Just waiting like everyone else for this weather to get better. I will definitely let you know if i find anything


----------



## PhilliesMorels

fungifriend said:


> Question on site for blacks vs. blondes: I know characteristics to look for when searching for potential new yellow/blonde sites, but not so for blacks. I'm guessing that somewhere on this forum this has been discussed, so feel free to direct me. Otherwise, what do you look for differently (if anything) when looking for black morels? Thanks.


I find most of my blacks early and right off of roads and and the banks of country roads where there are polpars, elms, etc. I've already found blacks growing in the dirt and gravel on the shoulder of a road, go figure that one. I was leary to eat them because of the chemicals sprayed on the roads during winter.


----------



## PhilliesMorels

pchunter1231 said:


> Thanks. I am not sure i know where the ore pits are. Just waiting like everyone else for this weather to get better. I will definitely let you know if i find anything


The pits are down closer to the bottom. We'd park near a yellow rail and walk up a path. Can't miss the path. They grow on and along that path also. You can't miss them, the pits are like craters. Up behind the pit furthest to the left look for a huge Japanese elm...they grow all over in that area. Boy, I miss pick'n up there!


----------



## PhilliesMorels

Also, I used to pick up there about 1-2 weeks + after they started popping where I pick'em down in York county. They were always a little later up there and a few "Earlies" just started pop'n for me in York cty, so prob be a week or 2 depending on weather.


----------



## PhilliesMorels

PhilliesMorels said:


> The pits are down closer to the bottom. We'd park near a yellow rail and walk up a path. Can't miss the path. They grow on and along that path also. You can't miss them, the pits are like craters. Up behind the pit furthest to the left look for a huge Japanese elm...they grow all over in that area. Boy, I miss pick'n up there!


It's much quicker to park at the bottom and walk up to the ore pits rather than walking out that long road from top all the way down. If memory serves me, the pits aren't more than 300-400 yrds up from the road.


----------



## pchunter1231

PhilliesMorels said:


> It's much quicker to park at the bottom and walk up to the ore pits rather than walking out that long road from top all the way down. If memory serves me, the pits aren't more than 300-400 yrds up from the road.


Thanks, I am not familiar where all the parking spots are yet. I parked the other day inside the woods and walked the road out to the fields. I will have to explore more. Thanks for the help. I know they grow where i park, i ran into an older gentleman the other day who doesnt pick them but he takes pictures of wildlife, insects, and mushrooms and pointed out where he takes pics of morels to me.


----------



## beagleboy

Went out to one of my spots to check ground temp this afternoon and saw the ramps were up, and seem more plentiful than last year. I hope that means the same for the morels.


----------



## morelsxs

PhilliesMorel - Did you ever hunt 'em at Pretty Boy Reservoir?


----------



## wildshroomer

Hey all....I've had the itch since deer season was over.....and now we got to deal with this weather! I'll keep you all updated here from Northumberland co....will be taking my 1st walk tomorrow then Saturday morning...good luck and post pictures.


----------



## Antiquated notions

PhilliesMorels said:


> Also, I used to pick up there about 1-2 weeks + after they started popping where I pick'em down in York county. They were always a little later up there and a few "Earlies" just started pop'n for me in York cty, so prob be a week or 2 depending on weather.


Hello also in York . I'm over here in elmwood (neighborhood around memorial hospital) I've found some in my hood in other years. Guess I'll start checking around if your finding in York city.


----------



## mr_coffee

Yesterday I put in about two hours on and off the AT outside of Boiling Springs. Nada. I did find some mature poison ivy vines!


----------



## mr_coffee

beagleboy said:


> Went out to one of my spots to check ground temp this afternoon and saw the ramps were up, and seem more plentiful than last year. I hope that means the same for the morels.


My co-worker gifted me a bag of ramps. Her husband was visiting family in WV and harvested a ton. Everyone in the office was complaining of the delightful stench. Hahaha! Where might one hope to find ramps here in PA. Elevation is key, right?


----------



## MrBeeWillowTree

mr_coffee said:


> My co-worker gifted me a bag of ramps. Her husband was visiting family in WV and harvested a ton. Everyone in the office was complaining of the delightful stench. Hahaha! Where might one hope to find ramps here in PA. Elevation is key, right?


None of our ramp spots are below 2000 feet in elevation. That's not to say that they don't grow at lower elevations though.


----------



## fulltiltbozo

MrBeeWillowTree said:


> None of our ramp spots are below 2000 feet in elevation. That's not to say that they don't grow at lower elevations though.


all of mine are under 500. i don't think elevation matters.


----------



## beagleboy

mr_coffee said:


> My co-worker gifted me a bag of ramps. Her husband was visiting family in WV and harvested a ton. Everyone in the office was complaining of the delightful stench. Hahaha! Where might one hope to find ramps here in PA. Elevation is key, right?


I don't think elevation matters, my spot is only at about 500ft just out of a flood plain.


----------



## swpa

Agreed beagleboy, I have spots with literally acres of ramps at around 400 feet in elevation.


----------



## wildshroomer

On the board in Northumberland co...went for a little walk to 1 of my early spots and found 1 little black....

[URL=http://s250.photobucket.com/user/rustycharlie2004/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2018-04/20180420_165317_zpspfyzwele.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## beagleboy

That looks good for the coming week wildshroomer. I am over here in Snyder co. so the temps should be pretty close to the same.On wed they are calling for some more rain so that should help them grow.


----------



## PhilliesMorels

pchunter1231 said:


> Thanks, I am not familiar where all the parking spots are yet. I parked the other day inside the woods and walked the road out to the fields. I will have to explore more. Thanks for the help. I know they grow where i park, i ran into an older gentleman the other day who doesnt pick them but he takes pictures of wildlife, insects, and mushrooms and pointed out where he takes pics of morels to me.





Antiquated notions said:


> Hello also in York . I'm over here in elmwood (neighborhood around memorial hospital) I've found some in my hood in other years. Guess I'll start checking around if your finding in York city.


York county, not city. I don't go that far south. Good luck pick'n!


----------



## PhilliesMorels

morelsxs said:


> PhilliesMorel - Did you ever hunt 'em at Pretty Boy Reservoir?


Morelsxs, no haven't, but a buddy of has. He picks a few areas where he archery hunts in MD.


----------



## PhilliesMorels

Does any dehydrate the morels? Is there a better way to preserve them for months? I have always eaten mine within days or have gave them away. With stumpies, chants, ramshead, etc I parboil and or fry in butter and then freeze, but I don't think that will work with morels. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## pchunter1231

PhilliesMorels said:


> Does any dehydrate the morels? Is there a better way to preserve them for months? I have always eaten mine within days or have gave them away. With stumpies, chants, ramshead, etc I parboil and or fry in butter and then freeze, but I don't think that will work with morels. Thanks in advance for any advice.


I usually just dehydrate mine. They last for a long time. Sometime i grind them into powder and sprinkle on my deer burgers.


----------



## PhilliesMorels

pchunter1231 said:


> I usually just dehydrate mine. They last for a long time. Sometime i grind them into powder and sprinkle on my deer burgers.


Thanks pC. Do you use a dehydrator?


----------



## PhilliesMorels

And do you reconstitute them after they've been dehydrated? How do you store them? I can't believe you don't eat them fresh...sauteeed and piled high on a deer steak is one of my favorites.


----------



## celticcurl

Dehydrating morels properly depends on your climate. I'll share with you my experience.

When I'm in Tacoma WA and had to dry my morels all I did was put them on a screen with a fan pointing at them because it gets so hot and dry in the summer out there. I picked morels at 4000 to 6000 feet clear into July back in 2016 and brought them "home" to sea level to dry.

In Michigan if it's hot and dry I lay them on the trampoline to dry. They leave a beautiful yellow spore print that remains for months for you to enjoy.

I also have a half dozen dehydrators I use for those cooler wetter days. Then I pack them in jars. This year I'm going to seal them with a seal a meal jar sealer. I picked my set up at Goodwill for a few bucks.

Drying at cool temperatures helps to keep the nutrition and quality high. 

Before cooking I take a stiff brush to them to knock the dirt off. I have been known to scrub them under running water too if they have embedded sand.

I forgot to say I cut the large ones in half or quarters. I also have cut them into rings because it's so pretty that way.

I also dry a few whole just because I like the way it looks. But in order to be sure the bugs are gone I try to cut them all. When they are dry you can shake out the bugs from the whole ones most of the time. Morels are usually pretty bug free. Just get the occasional rolypoly pill bug and slugs.

To re-hydrate consider what you are doing with them. You can soak them in broth or wine or plain water. After soaking strain the soaking medium through a coffee filter to get rid of the grit and then use the juice to cook with. You can reduce the juice in a sauce pan to intensify the flavor.


----------



## Beatnik88

Checked a known spot again this morning for a few hours. Still no luck. It's a yellows hole so I'm not surprised. Spotted a few fiddleheads just starting, and Trout lilys were up to about 2 inches, no ramps to be seen however. Hopefully this upcoming week will spur some growth.


----------



## pchunter1231

PhilliesMorels said:


> Thanks pC. Do you use a dehydrator?


I do eat them fresh but i like to keep some for the fall months to go with the other wild mushrooms i collect through out the year. I will put them in food saver bags and keep them in the freezer then i soak them in warm water, brine or broth to bring them back to life. They way these past springs have been i usually only have enough to eat fresh. Hopefully the new areas i scouted will produce enough for me to do both. I do use a dehydrator and i do what another user said and spread them on a trampoline on hot days. I cut the bigger ones in half and the smaller ones i leave as is. I brush all the dirt, sand, and bugs off before hand.


----------



## wildshroomer

I dehydrate in the sun on screens....just make sure they're completely dried before you put them in a storage container...i use glass jars

[URL=http://s250.photobucket.com/user/rustycharlie2004/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-04/20160426_152949_zpsprllvy2o.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## stasiakj

I live in Robinson Twp, found a few last year but still in unfamiliar territory. This will be my last season here (in the military and moving in Aug). I'm going to head out into the woods today. Anyone finding morels in my area?


----------



## morelsxs

I went out yesterday for a few hours in late afternoon to my early spot. Highest soil temp reading I had was 44.9 and I checked it often throughout my walk. This spot is deep in the woods so I'd be checking areas that are really green and near outlying edges of tree lines. I'm thinking another 3-5 days for my area. I'm about 45 min SE of you. I have been hearing of a few finds near the Burg with most being single shrooms. I'm anxious to hear other wise.  Best of luck today . . .


----------



## stasiakj

Unfortunately, I have today and tomorrow to hunt, then it's off to Ft Bliss, TX until 11 May. Last year, I found a hand sized yellow on 7 May about a week too late. Hopefully there will still be a season when I get back.


----------



## Invisible Savage

I went for a good hike Friday after work. Walked a couple miles through lots of poplar and combed a flat of elms on the north side of a creek at the bottom of a south facing slope. Didn’t find a thing. I’m gonna say they aren’t up yet here in Perry where I was looking.


----------



## Invisible Savage

I do have a question though. Has anyone ever done well with Morels in sandy soil where crows foot grows?


----------



## BlackandGold

Found 9 fresh blacks along a dirt road. Allegheny county.


----------



## nutsak

I wanted to let you guys know that we just started finding in Kentucky.

Our season has been delayed by 2.5 weeks later than normal.

I hope this info helps you guys out this year. 

This upcoming weekend is going to be very productive for us.

I would probably be a good time for you guys to start finding blacks and some small greys.

Best of luck this year


----------



## stasiakj

No may apples, no fiddleheads up where I looked yesterday. No fungi spotted, going out today to see what I can find around sycamores.


----------



## mr_coffee

beagleboy said:


> I don't think elevation matters, my spot is only at about 500ft just out of a flood plain.


Good to know, beagle. Thanks. I'm pretty green when it comes to both ramps and mushrooms.


----------



## PhilliesMorels

celticcurl said:


> Dehydrating morels properly depends on your climate. I'll share with you my experience.
> 
> When I'm in Tacoma WA and had to dry my morels all I did was put them on a screen with a fan pointing at them because it gets so hot and dry in the summer out there. I picked morels at 4000 to 6000 feet clear into July back in 2016 and brought them "home" to sea level to dry.
> 
> In Michigan if it's hot and dry I lay them on the trampoline to dry. They leave a beautiful yellow spore print that remains for months for you to enjoy.
> 
> I also have a half dozen dehydrators I use for those cooler wetter days. Then I pack them in jars. This year I'm going to seal them with a seal a meal jar sealer. I picked my set up at Goodwill for a few bucks.
> 
> Drying at cool temperatures helps to keep the nutrition and quality high.
> 
> Before cooking I take a stiff brush to them to knock the dirt off. I have been known to scrub them under running water too if they have embedded sand.
> 
> I forgot to say I cut the large ones in half or quarters. I also have cut them into rings because it's so pretty that way.
> 
> I also dry a few whole just because I like the way it looks. But in order to be sure the bugs are gone I try to cut them all. When they are dry you can shake out the bugs from the whole ones most of the time. Morels are usually pretty bug free. Just get the occasional rolypoly pill bug and slugs.
> 
> To re-hydrate consider what you are doing with them. You can soak them in broth or wine or plain water. After soaking strain the soaking medium through a coffee filter to get rid of the grit and then use the juice to cook with. You can reduce the juice in a sauce pan to intensify the flavor.


Celticcurl, thank you very much for your info and advice. I'm definitely going to try dehydrating some this year.


----------



## theshadows

We slice them in half then dehydrate with a dehydrator. Store in mason jars. They keep for at least a year that way, just had some on eggs last week. We also grind them in mortar to use as a spice too.


----------



## pchunter1231

Phillies i sent you a PM


----------



## jpv1125

stasiakj said:


> No may apples, no fiddleheads up where I looked yesterday. No fungi spotted, going out today to see what I can find around sycamores.


 I live in the north hills and I usually don’t start to find them until last week of April and up to the third week of may. So I believe you will have some time to find them when you get back.


----------



## munnigals21

cableguy726 said:


> Question:everybody knows that all the ash tree in Pennsylvania are dying from the emerald ash borer. Does anybody think that there will be mass fruiting of morels under them. As we know the elms all are dying or dead and have morels under them cause of it. Will the same happen with the ash?


Cableguy, sent you a pm. Ever hear of munnigals ?


----------



## cableguy726

munnigals21 said:


> Cableguy, sent you a pm. Ever hear of munnigals ?


No never heard of munnigals.


----------



## morel4ever

Tried a few of my early season spots in Greene County on Sunday. Nothing yet. Ramps are up. Seem to be quite a few more than last year. Hopefully that's a good sign for things to come.

Good Luck to all!


----------



## PhilliesMorels

pchunter1231 said:


> Phillies i sent you a PM





pchunter1231 said:


> Phillies i sent you a PM


PChunter, how do you access PMs? I can't find a link anywhere


----------



## trahn008

Upper right INBOX.


----------



## munnigals21

cableguy726 said:


> No never heard of munnigals.





cableguy726 said:


> No never heard of munnigals.


Wanted to talk to you. I'm in Loretto and have been hunting Morels since I was a kid. I see every year you have early finds in our area. I always get the yellows about the first day of turkey, but never find the black ones. I find grays and yellows, but never the blacks. Was wondering if we could get together for a walk sometime. Found lots of Tulip Poplars but never a fungi under them. You mentioned the Ash trees. That is where I get all mine so don't pass them up. Also, check under Black Walnut. If you want to go for a walk sometime , let me know. I'd like to see if I can learn something new. Good Luck P.S. My parents called them Munnigals, don't know why.


----------



## beagleboy

[any idea what this is it was growing beside a small red mapleATTACH=full]5464[/ATTACH]


----------



## morelsxs

beagleboy said:


> [any idea what this is it was growing beside a small red mapleATTACH=full]5464[/ATTACH]


I'm gonna take a stab at it and say old "dead man's fingers"?? These mushrooms are really creepy looking when young. These are often found in spring and throughout the summer. 

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=dead+man+fingers+mushroom&FORM=HDRSC2


----------



## beagleboy

morelsxs said:


> I'm gonna take a stab at it and say old "dead man's fingers"?? These mushrooms are really creepy looking when young. These are often found in spring and throughout the summer.
> 
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=dead+man+fingers+mushroom&FORM=HDRSC2


Thanks, at first I thought that it was something a dog left behind but it looked too black so I went over and saw it was some sort of mushroom.


----------



## PhilliesMorels

beagleboy said:


> [any idea what this is it was growing beside a small red mapleATTACH=full]5464[/ATTACH]


I think it is Dyemaker's puffball, a.k.a. dog turd fungus. I've seen it before. It normally looks like a pile of poop, but I've seen pics of it on the internet that look like the pic you posted.


----------



## beagleboy

PhilliesMorels said:


> I think it is Dyemaker's puffball, a.k.a. dog turd fungus. I've seen it before. It normally looks like a pile of poop, but I've seen pics of it on the internet that look like the pic you posted.


The pictures that I could find were mostly brown. I checked my mushroom identification books and I can't find the characteristic's for id. The dead mans fingers inside flesh is white but I can't find anything on the dyemakers puffball. Thank you for your reply


----------



## beagleboy

It looks like next week every area of pa should be up, at least south of rt. 80. Unless they change the weather forcast.


----------



## swpa

morelsxs said:


> I'm gonna take a stab at it and say old "dead man's fingers"?? These mushrooms are really creepy looking when young. These are often found in spring


----------



## swpa

My guess is dried up ole stinkhorn


----------



## beagleboy

My wife just told me that there was a post on facebook that a find of 45 in Mifflin county. Guess I better start looking.


----------



## pchunter1231

beagleboy said:


> My wife just told me that there was a post on facebook that a find of 45 in Mifflin county. Guess I better start looking.


WE NEED RAIN BAD.


----------



## beagleboy

pchunter1231 said:


> WE NEED RAIN BAD.


Yes we do. I found 5 small greys yesterday and they had a little bit of brown on the edges. Don't know if it was from the cold or being so dry.


----------



## beagleboy

Went to a close spot this evening 0 finds, but took a soil temp reading it was 59 degrees. There is a light rain falling right now. Should be great in the morning. ( hoping)


----------



## morelsxs

Went out this morning for a few hours with a good friend. He found his 1st ever (and the only morel) of the day. Woods are starting to look right. A few dandelions have already gone to seed here and I saw the 1st blooms on a neighbor's lilac bush. Thunderstorms this evening w/damaging winds forecasted. Then a cool down for some primo morel weather.


----------



## trahn008

Feels like a nice mushroom friendly morning. Nice temp. and RH. Get out and round them up!


----------



## Barnacle

trahn008 said:


> Feels like a nice mushroom friendly morning. Nice temp. and RH. Get out and round them up!


And please post pics of your finds if possible. Landscape pics with them or just baskets full.


----------



## trahn008

Taking the two little guys out tonight. I'm sure there will be more stepped on than picked!! LOL


----------



## Robert J Splawn

trahn008 said:


> View attachment 6297


Where in Susquehanna county do you know?


----------



## beagleboy

trahn can you see anything that is missing in this area. I had a soil temp of 58 degrees and checked over 30 tulip poplars and almost as many dead ash in this area today and didn't find any. But at the lower part of the forest under a dead elm I found 2 yellows.


----------



## trahn008

beagleboy said:


> View attachment 6313
> View attachment 6314
> trahn can you see anything that is missing in this area. I had a soil temp of 58 degrees and checked over 30 tulip poplars and almost as many dead ash in this area today and didn't find any. But at the lower part of the forest under a dead elm I found 2 yellows.


 A barrier is what is missing. Roadway, tower line, stone wall could be many things that the MYC wants to jump. Where is the nearest road from that area I WOULD BE LOOKING ALONG A ROAD IN THAT PLACE!!!!!!!! You found what you want to look for, now find the barrier. Happy Hunting!!


----------



## trahn008

Notice the barrier to the left and behind?


----------



## beagleboy

One problem is the road I use to get on the property is over 3/4 mile away, there is a lane going into a camp but it is posted. Down close to the road I use is where I find yellows every year. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Charman03

trahn008 said:


> Notice the barrier to the left and behind?
> View attachment 6322


Can you explain the barrier idea more?


----------



## trahn008

Charman03 what is your question?


----------



## cj

I think what Trahn is saying is that a disturbance of some sort is often associated with many, if not most mushroom fruitings. For example, in both spring and fall I deliver mallet whacks to my shiitake logs to initiate fruitings. Mycelium is happy simply continuing to grow when conditions are ideal. It is a disturbance, barrier, etc. to unimpeded growth that actually triggers fruiting. That, along with ideal conditions.


----------



## Charman03

trahn008 said:


> Charman03 what is your question?


Was just curious on your thoughts of the barrier? Everything spot I'm finding has a lot of this stuff in common. Once disturbed land, could have been 50 years ago that has regrown. A barrier or edge feature and the washout/runoff idea. Once I put a few of these together my finds have increased. Really struggling to find the yellows but they are more tree related I think


----------



## beagleboy

While looking for morels yesterday I ran into this. I don't think it is any kind of mushroom. Has anyone seen it before. It was on a dead ash tree.


----------



## trahn008

Beagle, that might be a lions mane starting.. It's too young to tell yet.


----------



## beagleboy

trahn008 said:


> Beagle, that might be a lions mane starting.. It's too young to tell yet.


Thanks trahn I will keep my eye on it, it's only about 500 yds from that tree I knocked the old one off in feb.


----------



## pchunter1231

beagleboy said:


> Thanks trahn I will keep my eye on it, it's only about 500 yds from that tree I knocked the old one off in feb.


Found 24 grays today in perry county, when should we expect yellows and bigfeet in central pa.


----------



## beagleboy

pchunter1231 said:


> Found 24 grays today in perry county, when should we expect yellows and bigfeet in central pa.


I have already found yellows in Mifflin co. I posted pictures on the thread PA MOREL 2018 FINDS.


----------



## swpa

cj said:


> I think what Trahn is saying is that a disturbance of some sort is often associated with many, if not most mushroom fruitings. For example, in both spring and fall I deliver mallet whacks to my shiitake logs to initiate fruitings. Mycelium is happy simply continuing to grow when conditions are ideal. It is a disturbance, barrier, etc. to unimpeded growth that actually triggers fruiting. That, along with ideal conditions.


The barrier is also a wind break. Even a fallen tree or a house foundation can cause the windborn spores to deposit in a certain spot. I find a lot of motels around a fallen tree on an up hill slope down wind in the prevailing direction in the search area, so that is my best guess as to why that is the case.


----------



## swpa

swpa said:


> The barrier is also a wind break. Even a fallen tree or a house foundation can cause the windborn spores to deposit in a certain spot. I find a lot of motels around a fallen tree on an up hill slope down wind in the prevailing direction in the search area, so that is my best guess as to why that is the case.


My new handheld seems to insist on 'motels instead of 'morels'


----------



## trahn008

LOL swpa... Spell Check..SUCKS!!!


----------



## trahn008

pc, jump around on the different exposures and you'll find the bigger ones. Happy Picking!!


----------



## Nuggetman

Mercer county just starting found this little one and about 8 others the same size


----------



## beagleboy

Nuggetman said:


> Mercer county just starting found this little one and about 8 others the same size


Looks like it might be a half free.


----------



## trahn008

Excalibur is getting a workout. Check out the billions of morel spores, doing my part, Spreading the spores.


----------



## beagleboy

This morel was right on top of a dead elm root all that was covering the root was a little moss. The area I was in was already picked this morning really hunted hard for just a few.


----------



## Charman03

Got some rain here today but I think Cumberland county is done for the season. May check for new flushes tomorrow.

On a side note, my one black area quit producing, nothing the last two years and the year before that was weak.


----------



## jpv1125

Trahn can you make sure the wind is blowing east before you turn that bad boy on.


----------



## jpv1125

beagleboy said:


> This morel was right on top of a dead elm root all that was covering the root was a little moss. The area I was in was already picked this morning really hunted hard for just a few.
> View attachment 6859


We’ll taken pick beagle. I just love how these things grow.


----------



## beagleboy

Yes, everything points to perfect conditions for them to grow then one will throw a wrench into everything we think we know. That one was also in an area that was flooded twice this spring. Maybe that was his boat. lol


----------



## trahn008

I picked a black one year that was growing on top of a large rock, on a little patch of moss. I'll look for the picture.


----------



## trahn008




----------



## pchunter1231

trahn008 said:


> View attachment 6875
> View attachment 6876


Trahn, do you think its worth still looking in Perry County. I looked a little this morning and didnt find any but did shoot a nice gobbler while i was looking. Thanks.


----------



## Jpexcursion

This has really started to be an exellant year for morels they are out in larger numbers and clusters I have noticed maybe due to the winter causing so much tree damage to the ash and elm


----------



## Jpexcursion

Huge clusters this year


----------



## Jpexcursion

A lot more down trees due to the cold winter


----------



## trahn008

pchunter1231 said:


> Trahn, do you think its worth still looking in Perry County. I looked a little this morning and didnt find any but did shoot a nice gobbler while i was looking. Thanks.


 Yes, I think we have about a week left in the season. Congrats on the turkey!!


----------



## pchunter1231

trahn008 said:


> Yes, I think we have about a week left in the season. Congrats on the turkey!!


Thanks, I will be looking again tomorrow afternoon just wanted to make sure it was worth it.


----------



## trahn008

Jpexcursion said:


> This has really started to be an exellant year for morels they are out in larger numbers and clusters I have noticed maybe due to the winter causing so much tree damage to the ash and elm


Welcome Jexcuesion, any pictures?


----------



## Nuggetman

Looks like there popping up real nice in Mercer county. Was starting to wonder.


----------



## Jeff2554

Tioga county but not in my early spot but rather a later spot. Still found zero in my early yellow spots. I really liked this picture.


----------



## trahn008

Jeff from tioga.. I think I remember you.


----------



## trahn008

Drove around schulkill co. Today and checked every dead ash I could find 100’s of them, did not find a single one. Crazy!! Happy Hunting!


----------



## Jeff2554

trahn008 said:


> Jeff from tioga.. I think I remember you.


Yes Trahn, we talk like 5 or 6 years ago and u put me on an area when I was more "Fresh... my friend Steve and I took a day trip wellaboro to state college n many miles n some fresh black morels later, we come out at Turkey Ranch. Beautiful country down through there. They just popping up my way..


----------



## trahn008

You picking around those elm up in tioga co.


----------



## trahn008




----------



## jpv1125

That is the best pizza I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Jeff2554

trahn008 said:


> You picking around those elm up in tioga co.


I think some elm mixed in but not the host in this area. This was 1 of 4 known spots without focusing on elm or ash.


----------



## jpv1125

Went out to day picked 46. And left some for the next person who was out so they could also enjoy the GREAT MORELS.


----------



## Jeff2554

Jeff2554 said:


> I think some elm mixed in but not the host in this area. This was 1 of 4 known spots without focusing on elm or ash.


Only 1 of the 4 produced so far this year. Kinda odd


----------



## jpv1125

The one that got away


----------



## trahn008

Please post your picture finds over on PA MORELS 2018 FINDS. It's kind of confusing but trying to let the Morels 2018 for morel chit chat. Thanks


----------



## redtop

My o my does that look delicious,You making my mouth water! Two things I love is pizza and morels not 
Exactly in that order.


----------



## beagleboy

One of my Mifflin co. spots


----------



## Jamesh

Do you hunt around Jacks mountain, in the big valley?


----------



## beagleboy

I have a couple of spots there


----------



## beagleboy

trahn this is the same fungi in 208. I took the picture this morning, any ideas. It looks like it is putting brown spores out.


----------



## trahn008

Beagle, could have been the start of an artist conk that never formed. Is it on poplar?


----------



## jpv1125

I went out today to check a new spot on rt910 and I found a walking stick that looked pretty nice so if there are morels there I’ll never know. Here’s a pick If it’s yours you’ll know where you left it.


----------



## beagleboy

No its on dead white ash, if you go back to segment 208 in this thread that's what it looked like on tues.


----------



## stasiakj

Anyone in the northwest corner counties of PA? I'm thinking of taking a roadtrip for a day and hit some woods. Are you still finding them?


----------



## beagleboy

In my area the emerald ash borer killed all the ash about 6yrs ago. I have noticed that there are ash saplings coming up this year. Did anyone else notice in their area. Are the borers still around or did they die out with the ash.


----------



## Jeff Donahue

Yes I have found plenty of ash seedling this year


----------



## Nuggetman

stasiakj said:


> Anyone in the northwest corner counties of PA? I'm thinking of taking a roadtrip for a day and hit some woods. Are you still finding them?


Mercer co. Still finding them they were late


----------



## Inthewild

jpv1125 said:


> View attachment 7019
> I went out today to check a new spot on rt910 and I found a walking stick that looked pretty nice so if there are morels there I’ll never know. Here’s a pick If it’s yours you’ll know where you left it.


@guff76 you may recall our conversation on losing a stick. Anybody finding Morel clubs (#7 iron)? I think NOT!


----------



## guff76

Inthewild said:


> @guff76 you may recall our conversation on losing a stick. Anybody finding Morel clubs (#7 iron)? I think NOT!


Lol nope I think I use the #3 or#4 iron it hard to lose them cause they shinny. They are good for marking a spot so you can come back to that spot


----------



## beagleboy

This year is winding down for me for morels. I started out with the objective of finding some under sycamore trees in my area but that didn't happen even though I checked probably close to 100, but I did find them under cherry which was new to me. The biggest find this year for me was finding this forum, the members were very helpful and the content was very interesting. I will probably go out a couple more times. Had to be said.


----------



## Nuggetman

Now this is what I call a good day


----------



## stasiakj

Nuggetman said:


> Now this is what I call a good day


What county you in?


----------



## Nuggetman

stasiakj said:


> What county you in?


Mercer county but they are on there way out but chicken shoons are coming on now


----------

